# Order ID 13350



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Could you tell me please if all of my order was shipped 
Thanks
Dave


----------



## V9DPW (Jun 9, 2007)

camerashy said:


> Could you tell me please if all of my order was shipped
> Thanks
> Dave


Hi Dave,

Your order was shipped yesterday via Royal Mail 2nd Class Tracked Signed For 

Dave


----------

